# [OT] Absolut fiese Tricks von Windows

## strubbldesign

Schaut euch mal die Itioten an!! Ich bin durch "zufall"  auf folgenden Link geraten.

Ok Zufall war's keiner, doch während meiner Arbeit nichts ahnend such ich auf dem Österreichischen E-Telefonbuch (www.herold.at) ein paar Nummern. Da blinkt mir doch den Banner ins Gesicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Windows = Kostengünstiger als LInux

 

Hier damit Ihr nicht selber suchen müsst!

 :Arrow:  http://www1.microsoft.at/fakten/

mod edit: In dem Sinne Titel deKAPITALISIERT  :Wink:  sowie +[OT] --Earthwings

----------

## R!tman

Naja, dafuer dass Linux nichts kostet, sollte man also Geld dazu bekommen, wenn man Windoof benutzt.

Das koennte man dann als Schmerzensgeld ansehen  :Very Happy: .

----------

## toskala

naja, ich find das nu gar nichmal so wild. darf ja jeder behaupten was er will. ich kann ja auch sagen "porr, ich bin der allertollste auf ganzer welt" ob das nun stimmt oder nicht ist ja erstmal zweitrangig. ähnlich verhält es sich auch da, microsoft hat ja ein gewisses interesse "einen vergleich" zu machen, das tun andere firmen auch den lieben langen tag und klar, mogeln darf man da ja auch  :Smile:  wie churchill sagte "traue nie einer statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast"  :Smile: 

----------

## z4Rilla

getthefacts.. is ja nichts neues.

Und welcher "IT-Spezialist" sich von sowas beeindrucken lässt hat auch nichts besseres verdient.

Vor paar Jahren solls schonmal sone Anti-Unix-Kampagne gegeben haben, deren Website selbst für kurze Zeit auf Apache/Unix gehostet wurde  :Very Happy: 

----------

## strubbldesign

du hast vollkommen recht! Traue nie einer Statistik die du nicht selber gefälscht hast! :Very Happy: 

Aber immer diese Halbwahrheiten....

Es ist doch wirklich schlimm wenn Microdoof schlechte propaganda über andere macht und sich dabei in den Vordergurnd stellt. Ich bin selber seit etwas über einem jahr unternehmer im Größten Allfinanz Unternehmen weltweit. Und ich habe noch nie etwas schlechtes über unsere Konkurenz gesagt. (OK nie stimmt auch nicht, denn wenn ich am Anfang neue Mitarbeiter ausbilde, um Beziehungsaufbau zu betreiben habe ich sicherlich schon ein zwei mal etwas schlechtes über unsere Konkurenz gesagt.)

Statistik ist ein geiles thema  :Wink: 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

Ist halt die Frage was "kostengünstig" bei den Microsofties heisst........ kann auch sein, dass die sich auf eine Migration berufen..

Also auf Linux umzusteigen kostet mehr als bei Windows zu bleiben. Auf kurze Zeit gesehen stimmt das sicherlich.

Aber Werbung glaub ich eh nicht mehr seit ich 5 bin.

----------

## R!tman

 *z4Rilla wrote:*   

> Vor paar Jahren solls schonmal sone Anti-Unix-Kampagne gegeben haben, deren Website selbst für kurze Zeit auf Apache/Unix gehostet wurde 

 

LOL

----------

## amne

Ich hab auf der Linuxworld Expo beim MS-Stand sogar einen Kugelschreiber und so ein Schlüsselanhängerbanddingsbums von der Fakten-Kampagne bekommen.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Marlo

Hi @

ich finde das saugut; ER macht Werbung für uns. 

Derartige Aktionen sind in etwa zu vergleichen mit den Zensus-Verboten bei einer Buchausgabe. Je mehr der Autor kritisiert, verschmäht und mit schwarzen Balken belegt wird, um so höher das Intersse des Publikums und um so höher die Auflage und damit der Erfolg.

Danke BG ! 

Ich hätte 1B$ gezahlt, damit ER es macht; hi hi und nun sind se gespart.

Ma

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Eigentlich tatsächlich nicht so schlecht. Je länger diese Kampagne von MS läuft, desto vorteilhafter für GNU/Linux sehe ich sieh. Es erregt Ineresse.

MS zahlt außerdem über Google auch noch an die Seiten, die die google-ads einbinden - und diese Seiten sind überproportional durch Open Source Projekte vertreten.

Ich denke, man darf Kritik, auch wenn (oder vielleicht gerade wenn) sie von Microsoft kommt, nicht abtun, ohne sie sich genauer angesehen zu haben.

Vielleicht kann man ja tatsächlich was verbessern?

Dazu habe ich mir die entsprechende Microsoft-Seiten Mal angesehen. Unter anderem diese hier. Da ist ganz oben ein "Referenzszenario mit bis zu 100 Clients". Über 270 Seiten unübersichtliches und nutzloses Blabla. Kann man IMO in die Tonne treten.

Die sind durchweg davon ausgegangen, dass ausschließlich SuSE Linux verwendet wird. Unter anderem steht da was von jährlichen Lizenzgebühren für SuSE Linux Enterprise Server... Lizenzgebühren? Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen? Auf der SuSE-Seite ist eine Preistabelle für SLES. Da steht ein Preis für das Software-Paket (einmalig 39)

und darunter die Kosten für Server. Wie ist das zu verstehen?

----------

## Kodiak

Klar kannst du dir die Medien für 39 Bestellen. Nur hast du dann keinen Support, nichtmal für updates. Und das kostet dann halt jährlich.

----------

## 76062563

 *z4Rilla wrote:*   

> getthefacts.. is ja nichts neues.
> 
> Und welcher "IT-Spezialist" sich von sowas beeindrucken lässt hat auch nichts besseres verdient.

 

Die BWL-Studenten, IT-Entscheider und die ganzen restlichen Trolle aus dem Heiseforum halt  :Laughing: 

----------

## Lenz

Get the Facts[tm]. LOL

Wer darauf hört. hat's nicht anders verdient.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Kodiak wrote:*   

> Klar kannst du dir die Medien für 39 Bestellen. Nur hast du dann keinen Support, nichtmal für updates. Und das kostet dann halt jährlich.

 

Aber dann ist die Bezeichnung "Lizenzgebühren" ja wohl gelinde gesagt unverschämt, für eine Linux-Distribution fast schon Rufmord.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Microsoft hat solche Behauptungen schon seit Jahren gemacht, jedoch sieht man laut netcraft.com, dass sie nicht gerade Jahr für Jahr beliebter werden.

----------

## dek

Und jetzt alle: Developers. Developers. Developer developers!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *dek wrote:*   

> Und jetzt alle: Developers. Developers. Developer developers!

 

 :Laughing:  LOL  :Laughing:  very funny. Der sieht eher wie einer diese Prädiger aus, die auf die Bühne gehen und labern und erzählen sie hätten Gottest Pfaden gefolgt und die ganzen Jesus Lieder singen und die Leute verhalten sich wie tennies in den 60gern vor den Beatles aber mit Jesus statt Beatles.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  LOL  very funny. Der sieht eher wie einer diese Prädiger aus, die auf die Bühne gehen und labern und erzählen sie hätten Gottest Pfaden gefolgt und die ganzen Jesus Lieder singen und die Leute verhalten sich wie tennies in den 60gern vor den Beatles aber mit Jesus statt Beatles.

 

Nicht umsonst reden viele vom Glaubenskrieg...

----------

## psyqil

Sieht mir eher aus wie Produkt des Konsums gewisser Noxen, deren Verbreitung weltweit noch(?!?) illegaler ist als der nichtlizensierter Software...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Deever

Ach du liebe Zeit! Was hat der Thread hier verloren? Reicht das Heiseforum nicht mehr, um rumzulabern und sich zu kloppen? Kann das mal jemand schließen? Danke.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## psyqil

 *Percy wrote:*   

> Look, if you're not careful, all the children will dance about outside your window, singing "sourpuss" and "grumpy face", and you wouldn't want that, now would you?

 

----------

